# Furtwängler: Mozart - 'Don Giovanni' (Which one?)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I was impressed with this YouTube sample of Furtwangler Don G. Overture:





I'm pretty sure it's from an EMI or Orfero early 1950s release (the sound quality of the YT sample is quite good).
There seem to be more than one EMI releases from early 50s. Please help me select the correct one --thx!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

You would kill for an ensemble like this today!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

There are three: '50 with Gobbi as the Don, and '53 and '54 with Siepi. I like both Siepis the best.

It's a tough call between the '53 and '54. The '54 has better sound in its favor, but the '53 has more urgency. If forced to choose I'd probably go with '53 by a hair. You should also be aware that the '54 is available on DVD.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Not crazy about the 54", the DVD is worth seeing once for the shots of Furtwangler glaring at the orchestra.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> You would kill for an ensemble like this today!


Not in Florida or Texas. Death penalty states. I might mug instead.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Not in Florida or Texas. Death penalty states. I might mug instead.


I'd pickpocket, guv.


----------

